# 40 Amp Fuse



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Has anyone had better success finding the 12v 40 amp ATC fuses for their converter ? Everyone seems to have 30amp and less. I have found an online resource but shipping is more than the fuses.

It seems there isn't a huge demand for 40 amp locally.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

If you use 40 amp -- doesn't that defeat the purpose of the fuse to protect a 30 amp circuit..??

I may be wrong --

But I thought that the fuse was suppose to blow at 30 amp pull becuase anything higher would hurt the converter


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Some of the converters are 55 amp (mine is) not that I ever expect it to put out that much.

You can use the 30 amp fuses until you fine the larger ones. I would suggest you try any of the larger auto parts stores. Most will order items for you for free if they have them in their system, even if they do not normally stock them. NAPA has been very helpful that way for me in the past.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I've had no problem at the local automotive auto parts stores.
Think I may have seen them at wal mart too.
You can check at a car stereo place as well and they'll have them.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

FUSES, FUSES, FUSES!! I hate fuses!! Everytime I turn around my Nokia cell phone charger blows the fuse in my car or truck (the former GMC and the Dodge, too!). Went thru FOUR sets of cell phone chargers for both vehicles. Told them they need to make them in the USA, not China or somewhere!! THEY said I need to have my vehicle checked......I'm like, okay.........take your choice.....Buick, GMC or Dodge. Which one do ya think is defective???







ARGH!! I know this isn't what you are talking about, but it sure feels good to vent!








Darlene action


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for the recommendations. I would hate to have to find these out in the field, although 30s would probably work.

I was able to find some fuses at the NAPA warehouse/store/distribution center. Lucky to have the NAPA warehouse so close. Of course on the shelf they had 30amp, like all the other autoparts stores.

So after waiting for 45min for them to pick them in the warehouse... somehow they canceled the first pick.







I now have 10 - 40amp ATC fuses for the DC main circuits of the WFCO 8955 ultra distribution panel ( requires 2 ). The 5 pack of fuses didn't have store packaging. So I suspect that may be why I could never find them on the shelfs.

Not sure if they are trying to cut down on people putting bigger fuses in and frying their electrical system or what...

Maybe its a regional thing ?

I will probably never have to replace them... but your never know... think someone needed some of them at the PNW spring rally... which was why I was buying some...

If you are looking for a place to store the boxes of fuses, they fit inside WFCO door lid.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

found em at Napa too!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that the tip to use NAPA helped. The nearest warehouse for me is 45 minutes away and they only make 2 runs a day so I sometimes have to wait over night but the service is great.

Murphy's law - If you have none you will need one, If you have 10 you will need none!!!!


----------

